
Lenovo's latest laptop is a 10-pound powerhouse with a mechanical keyboard - ourmandave
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3018914/hardware/lenovos-latest-laptop-is-a-10-pound-powerhouse-with-a-mechanical-keyboard.html
======
tracker1
There's definitely a market for it... if it's well built, and the keyboard has
a good feel, I'd be interested... and 64gb of ram can run a lot of dev vms...

